# buffalo bandsaw parts



## lc48 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have an old 14" buffalo bandsaw. I need a new top wheel and a new throat plate. Does anyone know of a source for parts and a source for a manual?

thanks in advance


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

LC, I would look at Grizzly, Jet, and Harbor Freight for their band saw manuals and parts. You can download Grizzly manuals from their site. I'm pretty sure your Buffalo is Taiwanese as well, so the parts may be the same. I'd check the bearing sizes and the tire width, then look for a cheap used wheel on Ebay if you can't fix the old one. Good luck. -Jack


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I had an old (50-60 years) Buffalo drill press, really worked well. I think they were made in the US.

Sorry can't offer any assistance, good luck!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

Band saw plates and wheels are generally the same for many brands. At www.bandsawparts.com, they offer aftermarket replacement parts of various band saw machine brands. They have Amada, Kalamazoo, HEM, etc. I looked myself and they don't seem to have Buffalo on the Link? You might just ask them what brand is compatible with it for the replacement of your wheel and throat plate.


----------



## Heisbert (Jun 7, 2012)

Buffalo replacement parts are quite hard to find. I have one too but it's been set aside and so I bought another saw from another brand. And every time I need to replace some parts, this site has been my place for parts.


----------

